# Very anxious about my pre-existing back problems...



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm nearly 8 weeks pregnant and already very worried about how my back is going to cope with this pregnancy. Due to my condition I was diagnosed with Osteoporosis at 18, have lumbar scoliosis and confirmed lumbar disc degeneration at 26. 

When I got my BFP I stopped taking Fosomax, Amitryptiline 50g (sp) and cocodomol 30/500 but was soon in near agony so had to go back on them (barr the fosomax).

I'm worried as already over the last month my back has become more painful, I have my booking appointment tomorrow and not sure how big a deal to make of it to the midwives. I can barely sleep and getting sciatica symptoms when walking (although not unusual for me tbh). I cry whenever my DP tries to raise the issue, it is really stressing me out as I have to go back to work in a couple of weeks and not sure how to cope.

In your experience, do you think this is going to get worse? What should I do? Physiotherapists will not touch me at all, private or nhs, with the fracture risks.

Thank you 

Laura


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

When you are in that much pain, you do need to tell your midwives at booking, and they can try to get you in for an early appointment to see the consultant. The pain may well increase as your baby gets heavier, so you need to get it in control earlier. The consultant may be able to refer you to the pain management team who can think of safe pain relief in pregnancy and review you regularly,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi there,

Thanks for your quick reply, the midwife was concerned and has booked me in to see the obstetrician. I never realised it but my genetic conditions put me as a 'high risk' pregnancy anyway so I cannot give birth the way I had wanted (new midwife led hotel-unit at hosp). She also raised an interesting point - with my disk problems, brittle bones and lumbar scoliosis of course I'm going to be their worst nightmare for an epidural, I have to be assessed for it  

I'm going to see the GP this week to get a pain clinic referral, I'm struggling majorly with sleeping especially, tossing all night - even on 50mg Amitryptiline!! 

Thank you, looks like this is going to be a complicated road - just praying for no irreversable back damage.

Laura x


----------

